# Alignment Problems



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

The rear of this car is not adjustable, neither is the rear camber. The front caster is not adjustable on this car either (I work in an alignment shop and aligned my cruze 1LT rs) My RR toe was toe out .55 and there is no way to shim that back so I took it to the dealer. This car has 900 miles on it and I was putting snows on, everything was good except the rear toe. 

Im just guessing here but since that LR toe is not adjustable he pushed the sensor and adjusted the front toe, How straight is the steering wheel??

Front camber can be adjusted by elongating the stut holes and push/pull the strut into spec. The caster is going to make the car slightly pull to the right and wear the sideof your tires slightly.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Dieselard said:


> The rear of this car is not adjustable, neither is the rear camber.
> The front caster is not adjustable on this car either...
> Front camber can be adjusted by elongating the stut holes and push/pull the strut into spec.


...which do you mean? (a) the rear toe cannot be adjusted because aftermarket "shims" aren't yet available, or (b) the rear toe cannot be adjusted at all without replacing with new components?

...I ask because something similar occured with our '04 Vibe. When first noticed, there nothing was available, but a couple years later and special after-market tapered rear bearing shims become available and solved our problem.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...which do you mean? (a) the rear toe cannot be adjusted because aftermarket "shims" aren't yet available, or (b) the rear toe cannot be adjusted at all without replacing with new components?
> 
> ...I ask because something similar occured with our '04 Vibe. When first noticed, there nothing was available, but a couple years later and special after-market tapered rear bearing shims become available and solved our problem.


As of right now, there is no aftermarket shims made for this car (to my knowledge)


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dieselard said:


> The rear of this car is not adjustable, neither is the rear camber. The front caster is not adjustable on this car either (I work in an alignment shop and aligned my cruze 1LT rs) My RR toe was toe out .55 and there is no way to shim that back so I took it to the dealer. This car has 900 miles on it and I was putting snows on, everything was good except the rear toe.
> 
> Im just guessing here but since that LR toe is not adjustable he pushed the sensor and adjusted the front toe, How straight is the steering wheel??
> 
> ...


the LR toe is out just a very lil. to me the number is to high comparied the right side but i did get it to go green. not to worried about the camber or caster. my concern was that i did not get before specs before i put the eibachs on. i knew i would have to do a lil adj. but the LR toe was way out and nothing is adj back there. so i wanted to see if anyone else was seeing this. the steering wheel is straight and the car holds a perfect straight line. aside of what the spec sheet shows now after the alignment the car drives perfect!


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Wondering about rear wheel alignment. Mine are starting to lean in on top.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The shims would only beable to adjust camber but there will be no adjustment shims made due to the placement of ABS and tge toe would be adjusted if there were some what I have read is the onky way to fix it is to replace the entire Suspension.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Dieselard said:


> Front camber can be adjusted by elongating the stut holes and push/pull the strut into spec. The caster is going to make the car slightly pull to the right and wear the sideof your tires slightly.


 Edit: caster will not cause tire wear caster us tge placement between the upper and lowee ball joint and will cause the car to pull one way or another if it is stronger to one sude or the other.
This is not a good idea spc makes a cam bolt kit 81260 if I'm not mastaking it replaces the uppee bolt in the strut knuckle assymbally sorry can't spell this us a much safer and eaiser way to adjust the front camber.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Moog lists rear shims for 2012 cruze. Dont know nothin bout them tho.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

well let me check onto those but from what I read in this hunter engineering article it said theee was no way to adjust but it might be just for thw watts linkage I will call spc and see tomorrow 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

To the op they only set the toe in tge front yoir front cambers will cause some tire wear over time your front camber should be -.4 deg. And rear camber should be -1.4

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> To the op they only set the toe in tge front yoir front cambers will cause some tire wear over time your front camber should be -.4 deg. And rear camber should be -1.4


...is the tire & wheel alignment for our 2011-2013 Cruzes listed somewhere? Would be nice to have a copy.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well not sure on that I can pull it off of Mitchell when I get back to work or can take a pic of the specs off the hunter alignment machine at the shop.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry guys was really busy today and didn't get the chance to get the alignment spec will get it tomorrow 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Here it is guys straight from hunter machine 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Many, Thanks!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Many, Thanks!


No problem 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

